# Which are the main Orchestras to record in London for Media Projects?



## IvanP (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, can anyone point me to different orchestras and / or contractors in London? 

I am looking at high profile orchestras, such as...

1,2,3, answer after me :mrgreen: 

London Metropolitan Orchestra
London Symphony Orchestra

I would appreciate any top names and, if possible, their contractor's email. 

Thank you!

Ivan


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 18, 2013)

isabel griffiths
andy brown

i'm sure if you look you can find their contact info


----------



## IvanP (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you, I have found Andy Brown's email but not isobel's. 

Are there any other options/orchestras available? 

Thank you again


----------



## bryla (Apr 18, 2013)

I know some Spanish composers who have recorded a lot with London Session Orchestra. Abbreviated LSO with lots of similarities in the musicians as well.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Apr 18, 2013)

jaeroe @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> isabel griffiths



+1.


The LPO (London Philharmonic Orchestra I believe) is fantastic as well.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2013)

bryla @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> I know some Spanish composers who have recorded a lot with London Session Orchestra. Abbreviated LSO with lots of similarities in the musicians as well.



+1

I have heared very cool stuff from them. http://www.englishsessionorchestra.com


----------



## Rctec (Apr 18, 2013)

Isobel Griffiths at [email protected]

She is my favorite. Has done all my movies...

-Hz-


----------



## JJP (Apr 18, 2013)

+1 for Isobel. She puts together some fabulous ensembles.

If you're interested in recording in Los Angeles, feel free to PM me.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, thank you so much for all your answers, Jaeroe, Bryla, Antonio, Gunther, JJP and Hans, really appreciate your time for sending this, all of you. 

Great examples, suggestions and contact info, indeed! 

Now, let's cross fingers 

Best regards, 

Iván


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Apr 26, 2013)

Another +1 for Isobel


----------



## Windle (Apr 27, 2013)

Also available are the COOL Music (Chamber Orchestra of London) who have really made a significant impact in the last ten years recording hundreds of Film and TV projects.

Professional, amenable and flexible - highly recommended!

http://www.coolmusicltd.com/contracting.asp

W.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Martin and Windle! 

Great options! Cool Music seems pretty cool indeed!

Best, 

Iván


----------



## Dom (Apr 30, 2013)

+1 for Cool Music. Always brilliant players. 

Dom


----------

